# Screeching Hub



## MaxGlide (Aug 4, 2017)

Anyone know how to stop a CCM 37 hub to stop screeching like this when i brake? This is the third hub that screeches. (This is the worst by far). 

I clean them, hone the shells with a cylinder honer, clean the shoes, use brake grease.

Thanks for any tips.

Wayne


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2017)

did it start after you cleaned it


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 5, 2017)

They are all bikes that got off Craigslist and were not rideable soi had to do a re and re on them. 
I'm wondering if it the grease I'm using or how i clean them? 
I use wire wheel to remove caked on grease then soak parts in a grease remover. Then I hone the shell, wire wheel the brake shoes, use bearing grease on all parts. Only have this problem with CCM hubs. I've done Bendix, ND, musselman, Morrow the same way and all good


----------

